# Galveston Surf Tomorrow



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I think tomorrow is the day to start the season. Air temp will be a bit chilly to start but I am headed down to Jamaica and plan on being in the water by day break.

Anyone else headed out?:an6::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Doublegprostaff (Oct 21, 2014)

Me and some friends will be in surfside in the mornin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Heck no - it is Spaghetti Thursday!


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Houston kid and Double, how y'all do today?? Looking at going to Surfside in the morning.. is shrimp and croaker available or are y'all throwing artificial??


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Anxiously awaiting a report myself. I am going to Surfside tomorrow if the reports from this morning are encouraging. It sure looked nice on the cams!


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

his report in the general forum was not encouraging.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

saw it. gonna pass on tomorrow.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes, my surf is flat thread turned into a report thread. Water was good. Greenish but very sandy. 8" visibility. Surf was flat, flat, flat. Threw tops with no luck. Switched to croaker and fished unitl 11 am. Only 2 hits. Nothing else. Pelicans were hammering something all around us from 10-11. Well within casting distance, but nana. Water was cool at 6:45 but not cold. Once sun got up, did not even notice the water temp. 
Still beats working. There are a few pics in the TTMB thread and a video of whatever the pelicans were eating. They were jumping all around us. Plenty of bait in the water also. Horse mullet and whatever the fish the pelicans were eating.
Just no trout or they are going to eat later today.


----------



## Doublegprostaff (Oct 21, 2014)

Fished surfside this am we didn't get into any trout but did catch some black drum, bonnet head sharks, and a couple stingrays, catching trout didn't bother me was one of the nicest mornings on the coast I've had plus stocked up on shark bait.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doublegprostaff (Oct 21, 2014)

Bait was being busted all over he place about 500 yards off shore all day, have some friends down there doing some deep drops.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Doublegprostaff said:


> Fished surfside this am we didn't get into any trout but did catch some black drum, bonnet head sharks, and a couple stingrays, catching trout didn't bother me was one of the nicest mornings on the coast I've had plus stocked up on shark bait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was the water clarity? I know it can be very different from one side of the pass to the other. Throwing shrimp?
We also had 3 pods of dolphins come through and one sea turtle.


----------



## Doublegprostaff (Oct 21, 2014)

It was sandy but not that bad, yes we were throwing shrimp. I did take the crab trap to try and catch some crab but still a little early and only caught females with eggs which we dropped back in the water to make more delicious Texas blues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I've changed my mind, and I am going in the morning. I'm retired and have nothing better to do, so what the heck not?!?

Truck is loaded, report will follow.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Doublegprostaff said:


> It was sandy but not that bad, yes we were throwing shrimp. I did take the crab trap to try and catch some crab but still a little early and only caught females with eggs which we dropped back in the water to make more delicious Texas blues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Next good day, let me know and we can meet up. Not tomorrow though. Car show and Mecum auction calling my name.



gigem87 said:


> I've changed my mind, and I am going in the morning. I'm retired and have nothing better to do, so what the heck not?!?
> 
> Truck is loaded, report will follow.


Good luck. I got off work last night/this morning and by the time I got home, loaded the truck, and went to bed, it was 1:20 a.m. Up at 4 a.m. and out the door by 4:15 a.m. No fish but worth every minute of lost sleep. Awesome sunrise, dolphins, and a sea turtle. Now ask me that round 11 tonight while sitting at work, you may have to wake me to get an answer. LOL.


----------



## Doublegprostaff (Oct 21, 2014)

HoustonKid said:


> Thanks. Next good day, let me know and we can meet up. Not tomorrow though. Car show and Mecum auction calling my name.
> 
> Good luck. I got off work last night/this morning and by the time I got home, loaded the truck, and went to bed, it was 1:20 a.m. Up at 4 a.m. and out the door by 4:15 a.m. No fish but worth every minute of lost sleep. Awesome sunrise, dolphins, and a sea turtle. Now ask me that round 11 tonight while sitting at work, you may have to wake me to answer. LOL.


Sounds good will do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

gigem87 said:


> I've changed my mind, and I am going in the morning. I'm retired and have nothing better to do, so what the heck not?!?
> 
> Truck is loaded, report will follow.


how'd ya do?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

mccain said:


> how'd ya do?


Skunked

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

I chose to walk Surfside jetty verses wading the surf Friday afternoon and there was plenty of action. Lots of gulf trout to 15" and a fat 19" speck all on soft plastics. The folks throwing live shrimp did well on specks, sheepshead, a few smacks and I saw one pompano. Looked like a hot dog stand convention with all the umbrellas and carts.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

